# Scofield Black Friday



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Had an itching to get out for black Friday and get ice fishing! Had a little homework reading to do, so I brought along my book "Fish!" and went at it  Ice was a solid 3" and was popping a lot! Fish were active, especially earlier on, but as has been reported recently they were all in the small range 10-14".

On the way out I decided to see how the open water was fishing...space was at a premium, but not too crowded. I wanted a couple to bring home, threw a LC for 10 minutes and caught the 2 biggest fish of the day for dinner- both 15" bows.

I was able to finish reading my book, catch 17 fish, and just enjoy the beauty! Hope everyone's holiday weekend went as well and that everyone stays safe.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job staying out of the shopping chaos. Looks like fun.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny repeater me and my daughter almost came up there as well. We read on BFT about the uintas having safer ice and her mom thought it would better if we went safe rather than sorry. I am glad you got out it was nice to feel the tug after 3 weeks of not fishing.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I was in the back shelter in your third pic down. It was a nice day. Hardly needed the shelter.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Good job man!! Me and my bro were up there too, we talked to ya briefly on the way out. Yeah 10" fish was not too thrilling. We hit clear creek over to Huntington and fished both of those on our way home. Same results, SMALL fish. Wonder what's goin on? Anywho, good times and beautiful scenery.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a good day thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That's too funny dank and tacokid  I figured some of you would be from the forum. Dank you were out there early! The biggest fish I caught actually came off of 8 casts with my LC on the open water, caught 2 decent bows for dinner and left all the other guys sitting there wondering how I came and caught those fish so quickly 8)


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

REPETER said:


> That's too funny dank and tacokid  I figured some of you would be from the forum. Dank you were out there early! The biggest fish I caught actually came off of 8 casts with my LC on the open water, caught 2 decent bows for dinner and left all the other guys sitting there wondering how I came and caught those fish so quickly 8)


Yeah we were on the ice right at first light. I saw you fishing the soft water on our way out. Between the three of us we only caught a few fish that were over 15 inches. Best fish was a 19 inch cutt. One guy did have a VERY nice tiger spit the lure at the hole. Most of the fish were little planters.


----------

